# A breyer custom, leopard appaloosa:)



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! Great work! The detail is just outstanding!!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

fantastic work. i love it!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow I love it 

great job


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ver nicely done, love how the tail is moved as well.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! Odd spots though  It reminds me of this mare:
Dazzling Vision Spot, jument foundation leopard noir fum, enregistr ApHC, AAA, ICAA et Sundance 500


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks! yes the spots are a bit unusual, this is the reference foal I used. 
[A Knabstrupper]


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

do you do custom orders or just fun ones for yourself?


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes I do take custom orders, mostly I sell on ebay though. 
I'm not a terribly fast worker so I would just need a bit of time to do a commission.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

however fast or slow you work - the outcome is beautiful!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Zora said:


> Thanks! yes the spots are a bit unusual, this is the reference foal I used.
> [A Knabstrupper]


So neat to see your reference photo! They dont usually come out like that! Pretty foal


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, it's a really neat color isn't it!


----------



## PeacheyLove (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, that is gorgeous. What a talent


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice work. much better than average stuff one sees out there.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

